# Which Moss is more heat tolerant?



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

I am aware that mosses favor cooler temperatures.

I believe that temperature range for aquatic mosses maxes out ~80F ?

That said, in your experience, which moss is more heat tolerant: Christmas Moss or Peacock Moss?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

peacock moss looses it's shape at higher temps. christmas almost look like peacock till it starts growing out...

java moss is the only moss i know of that can go be on,80 and take the temp all the way to 86.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

You want the java moss and simular species. Not the Christmas moss species and simular. Check on aquamoss.net


----------

